# info on LaManchas



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was hopping could get some info on LaManchas... I am intrested in them but just wanted some more info....
Thank ahead of time!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some links with great info on LaManchas :thumb: Good luck :greengrin: 
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/ ... _Frey.html
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/ ... Woods.html
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/ ... _Club.html
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/goats/lamancha.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank You very much!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thank You very much!


 :thumbup: Your are welcome


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks again Lost Prairie! those were a big help!!! :thumbup: 

What about anyone who owns/raises them?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont raise them but I do have 1 doe, and 2 lamancha boer cross. I dont know what kind of info your looking for, but personality, I love theirs. The doe, Gabby, is very loving, but does not over do it, I dont know what kind of life she had before I got her, but does not like men. I am the only one who can milk her. If you were to ask should I get one, I would say with out blinking, YES! Oh and p.s. Alot of milk!!! Even with 2 kids, got a gallon of milk


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

We have one, Fantasia, and she is a hoot:

http://www.eriphosfarm.com/FantasiareserveMCF10JPG.jpg

She is obnoxious, onstinate, and has to be in the middle of everything. She loves going in the car and will jump in any open vehicle. She gets upset when we take goats off the farm for the fair, and she doesn't get to go. She milks well, was a breeze to break to milk, and loves people very, very much. And we love her very, very much back.

She has so much personality it is crazy... our Nubians have personality, but it's mostly based off their melodramatic tendencies. Fantasia is just like a dog.


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

Wanted to add that Fantasia doesn't have an issue with a particular genre of person, but she does hold grudges and if she decides she DOESN'T like you, then you are just out of luck.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

There is a yahoo group for LaManchas. You will find many breeders on it with lots of great information.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you very much!

GoatGirlMO I LOVE your girl!!! she is beautiful!  :drool:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think that the ONLY bad thing about Munchies is that you have to explain about their ears over and over and over and over and over and over.... People will think they're deformed or that you *gasp* cut them off on purpose. Even if you make a sign explaining about their ears, fair-goers will still want to know, "What happened to their ears?"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> I think that the ONLY bad thing about Munchies is that you have to explain about their ears over and over and over and over and over and over.... People will think they're deformed or that you *gasp* cut them off on purpose. Even if you make a sign explaining about their ears, fair-goers will still want to know, "What happened to their ears?"


 LOL! yes I was expecting that! :laugh: I am debating on a mancha doe or a ND doe.... onder: I have been thinking more about the ND... to better my heard....


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I love my Lamanchas--they are very sweet, calm, intelligent, and easy to work with. They handle stress well and are very hardy. Lactations tend to be long and level and their milk is very sweet and creamy. I've had experience with other breeds and Lamanchas are, by far, my favorite. 

And, yes, you do have to get used to being asked about their lack of ears...people always assume that we cut them off or they were frost bitten...LOL...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I have never owned a LaMancha, but I absolutely love them! I'm hoping to get one this spring :greengrin: I love my Nigerians, but I honesly think the LaManchas have better temperaments (not that the Nigerians are not awesome or anything) :laugh:


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I have both ND and lamanchas and although I LOVE both breeds I have to say I love the personality of the Lamancha much more...they are calmer, do not jump up on me, very low key, and super lovey ...Don't get me wrong my ND are very lovey also, but the lamancha is just a stroke above them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well a farm near me just got a LaMancha so I will see how her mini mancha sell.... we can't keep bucks here and have only found 2 farms(that breed manchas) that are semi-close soooo breeding would be hard..... so mini manchas would be what we would have to aim for..... so I'll see how this breeder sells her's


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

LaMancha temperment was why I pick them as a breed. I always look at temperment first when picking breeds that I plan on breeding. ie dogs I looked at lines in the breed I was interested in. I narrowed my search on milk goats breeds fast. :wink: Nubians were just too loud and talkitive. I tend to be a quite person and do not loud noise anymore. I did not want a pushy goat either nor crafty excape artist. That nocked out many of the other milk breeds. Which left mini or Lamanchas. I want large beed so lamancha it is for now. Now just to get them here after fence is finished.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just want to be sure I will be able to sell the kids.... I have only found 2 or 3 farms that breed lamanchas and one only has a few and has more of other breeds....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sometimes being the only farm in a area to have a certain breed of something is a good thing.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Sometimes being the only farm in a area to have a certain breed of something is a good thing.


I totally agree :thumb: Sometimes the less there are of something the more you can sell the kids for since you would be one of the only breeders around. If someone wants LaManchas, you would be one of the only local options


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is very true.... I will look into it some more...... I am just woried about breeding.... the closeset farm with Lamancahs is about an hr and 1/2 away.....


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

I love Lamanchas!! I have Alpines as well..... They are very dignified, calm, sweet & quiet.

My Lamanchas are clowns. Very sweet, easy going & hardy. My friend has them, and even though in the beginning I was put off by the no ears thing, after spending time with them I was hooked! 

On a whim I bought the cutest lil' lamancha buck last year out of +*B SG South Fork Toi Soilder, he is such a hoot & easy to work with... Liked him so much, I bought 2 does


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I loved being on hand when kids visiting at the 4H fairs asked about the La Mancha ears. I'd always tell them their ears fell off because they didn't eat all their vegetables   :laugh: the parents always got a kick out of it too  (don't worry, I eventually told them the truth :thumb: )


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

DavyHollow said:


> I loved being on hand when kids visiting at the 4H fairs asked about the La Mancha ears. I'd always tell them their ears fell off because they didn't eat all their vegetables   :laugh: the parents always got a kick out of it too  (don't worry, I eventually told them the truth :thumb: )


lol :laugh: :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DavyHollow said:


> I loved being on hand when kids visiting at the 4H fairs asked about the La Mancha ears. I'd always tell them their ears fell off because they didn't eat all their vegetables   :laugh: the parents always got a kick out of it too  (don't worry, I eventually told them the truth :thumb: )


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: that is soo funny!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I think we are going with the ND doe this spring...... I hope to get a LaMancha maybe next year......


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm getting my first Lamancha in the spring. I have Nigerians and 3 Nubians now. I will probably just use my nigerian buck as I'm only planning on gett one or two Lamanchas. I'll have mini Nubians this spring too.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Maas milk is super delicious and mild. She is sweet but has an attitude at times. All around a good animal though!


----------

